# Breaking Bad in 4K coming to Netflix in June



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Breaking Bad in 4K coming to Netflix in June*

Curious to watch all of the grisly deaths in Breaking Bad, but in a higher resolution? You've only got a month or so to wait, as Netflix has confirmed that it'll begin streaming the show in 4K and Dolby 5.1 at some point in June. The company also affirmed its commitment to screening all of its original shows in 4K, and is also currently experimenting with DVD-style extras....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Thank goodness they shot on film. I'll look forward to this in another 10 years or so


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What makes you assert it was shot on film? I have no info that says it wasn't, but it sure doesn't have to have been on film to get 4k.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Great show. Don't really care about 4K. HD is good enough.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't want to see the pores of every actor and actress in the closeups??


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

The vast majority was shot on 35 mm film and digital when needed for certain scenes, angles, time-lapse etc.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/technical?ref_=tt_dt_spec

http://www.indiewire.com/article/television/michael-slovis-interview-breaking-bad-director-of-photography?page=3

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/30/breaking-bad-secrets_n_3843027.html


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you. The second link includes this: 


> The original reason we shoot film is that AMC, when they started production, shot everything on film, because they saw themselves as film producers and storytellers and not just television producers. The world has changed since then, but to stay consistent, we stay with film. Nobody wants to mess with the look on "Breaking Bad," because it's such an integral part of the show. I think it would be a shame to at this point, and we're not going to. We're going to finish the show on film.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> You don't want to see the pores of every actor and actress in the closeups??


I see them now when I use NF Super HD. I'm still not ever gonna pay more than $2000 for a TV. I'll agree with _*Rob*_ on this one.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Thank you. The second link includes this:


We really never saw Walt die. We saw him look like he was dying. Makes me wonder...

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update: **'Breaking Bad' hits Netflix in 4K*

(Engadget.com) - Are you jonesin' for a fix of some new content to play on that fancy-dancy 4K Ultra HDTV in the living room? Netflix has some blue sugar for you, right on schedule. Breaking Bad hits the streaming service today in ultra high-def, and, with it, you'll likely be able to count every hair in The One Who Knocks' beard without a problem....

Full Story Here


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> *Update: **'Breaking Bad' hits Netflix in 4K*
> 
> (Engadget.com) - Are you jonesin' for a fix of some new content to play on that fancy-dancy 4K Ultra HDTV in the living room? Netflix has some blue sugar for you, right on schedule. Breaking Bad hits the streaming service today in ultra high-def, and, with it, you'll likely be able to count every hair in The One Who Knocks' beard without a problem....
> 
> Full Story Here


I can count beard hairs when I use NF's SHD. If UHD is a boost from that, well, I'm salivating.

Rich


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

I think Cranston wore a wig in a few scenes. It might look as bad as Godzilla in 4K.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

